# Mount Etna in Italy erupts twice in 48 hours



## Kyle

Authorities were prepared for the initial eruption


Teams in Italy worked to clean up the area surrounding Mount Etna Wednesday after the volcano spewed lava, ash and volcanic stones.

Municipal teams largely anticipated activity from Etna, Europe’s most active volcano. Authorities shut down areas around the crater Tuesday, but the activity still forced the temporary closure of nearby Sicily’s Catania Airport. 















						Mount Etna in Italy erupts twice in 48 hours, photos show
					

Mount Etna regularly erupts, with activity occurring almost once a year.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## RoseRed

SailorGirl said:


> Pandemics, power outages in Texas, ice storms, snow in the south, volcanos...what's next zombies?


No zombies!


----------



## kom526

Yellowstone Caldera is next.


----------



## RoseRed

SailorGirl said:


> Fingers crossed but if that fails - aim for the head.
> 
> Still have power in your area?  It's a' icin' in Saint Inigoes again.


Never lost it! Stay safe!


----------



## PeoplesElbow

SailorGirl said:


> Fingers crossed but if that fails - aim for the head.
> 
> Still have power in your area?  It's a' icin' in Saint Inigoes again.


And always double tap.


----------



## glhs837

PeoplesElbow said:


> And always double tap.



Meh, maybe not for zombies, they alway seem to have rotten skulls. Even "freshies".


----------



## Kyle




----------



## PeoplesElbow

glhs837 said:


> Meh, maybe not for zombies, they alway seem to have rotten skulls. Even "freshies".


That's the thinking of a future zombie


----------



## Monello

SailorGirl said:


> what's next zombies?


Rumblings in Yellowstone National Park.


----------



## Monello

kom526 said:


> Yellowstone Caldera is next.


I just saw this after my most recent post.


----------



## Monello

Here's a good shot of the magnitude of the smoke column.  I skied up on those slopes a few decades ago.  I think the place was called Piano Provenzano.  I'll have to check to see if it's still around.


----------



## kom526

PeoplesElbow said:


> And always double tap.


Zombieland Rule #2


----------



## Gilligan

Monello said:


> Here's a good shot of the magnitude of the smoke column.  I skied up on those slopes a few decades ago.  I think the place was called Piano Provenzano.  I'll have to check to see if it's still around.
> 
> View attachment 155310


I was working out of Malta supporting a high speed ferry operation that connected to various Sicilian ports. Late 1980s or early 90s.. We'd overnight in Catania on some runs. Etna was quite active at the time and every morning we had to gather crew to clean the black ash/grit off the nice white decks and superstructure of the ferry.   Good times though.


----------



## spr1975wshs

kom526 said:


> Yellowstone Caldera is next.


That happens, we are all toast.


----------



## stgislander

spr1975wshs said:


> That happens, we are all toast.


Well since the asteroid is taking its good ole time....


----------



## UglyBear

Gilligan said:


> I was working out of Malta supporting a high speed ferry operation that connected to various Sicilian ports. Late 1980s or early 90s.. We'd overnight in Catania on some runs. Etna was quite active at the time and every morning we had to gather crew to clean the black ash/grit off the nice white decks and superstructure of the ferry.   Good times though.
> 
> View attachment 155362


Did you have any input into naming the vessel?


----------



## Sneakers

UglyBear said:


> Did you have any input into naming the vessel?


There was already a vessel named Corona.


----------



## Gilligan

UglyBear said:


> Did you have any input into naming the vessel?


She was originally built for service in the US Virgin Islands. And did run there briefly. But then she and three sister ships ended up in Malta and Greece....more good times...

The sisters ships were Sant Agata..Santa Maria and San Pietro...more suitable names for the staunchly religious Catholic Maltese owners.

Story time:  Around 2003 or so, my oldest daughter, attending NYU at the time, and two of her best friends - all majoring in International relations - were trying to figure out where to go abroad for their summer break. They had Malta on their short list...beats me why. In any event, when informed of this, I said I'd contact my friends that I'd made there and see what could be arranged for their visit. Long story made short..they were provide unlimited limo service from the time they arrived on the island....a luxury waterfront apartment connected to the gambling casino that cost them $16/day US...free ferry travel back and forth to Sicily..and a free volcano viewing tour to visit Mt. Etna while in Sicily. 

Suffice to say..the owners of Virtu Rapid and Virtu Steamship Co, Malta, appreciated the help we provided in getting them off and running. Today, they are the largest fast ferry operation in the Med.


----------



## Bann

Gilligan said:


> I was working out of Malta supporting a high speed ferry operation that connected to various Sicilian ports. Late 1980s or early 90s.. We'd overnight in Catania on some runs. Etna was quite active at the time and every morning we had to gather crew to clean the black ash/grit off the nice white decks and superstructure of the ferry.   Good times though.
> 
> View attachment 155362




My middle niece was born in Sigonella in 1989 - sister couldn't make it in time to Naples.  BIL was stationed there from 88 - 91 (I think) They lived out in Agrigento


----------



## kom526

stgislander said:


> Well since the asteroid is taking its good ole time....


Amen brother


----------

